# What is your favorite type / color of betta



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

which variety of Betta do you like best?
how about color?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like coppers and fires, and dragons, and all half moons  Like halfmoon plakats, halfmoons, halfmoon kings lol


----------



## Tahki (Jun 11, 2011)

Halfmoon plakats are my absolute favorites, especially red/blue/white dragons.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love all bettas, but i have a strong attraction to HMPKs. as for colors, i'm not picky. :d


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I like a simple crowntail myself. All those rays spiking out everywhere 
Any color is fine as long as its healthy )


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I like the halfmoons. It's easier to take a picture of them because they can't move very fast. ^_^ My veiltail is too fast, all I get is a blur! And any color, just not red (one red male and three red girls, one of whom was baby blue at the store but changed colors on me). :lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my least favorite, would have to be Crowntails. as much as i adore Zidane and King Steve, their rays. .____. i dunno what i did right with King Steve, but every other CT we get, either gets curly rays, or they melt off. Dx


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

My fave ones got to be HMPK any color along the color is solid and solid color dragons.


----------



## Thizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

I prefer either Black Dragon HMPK or Blue Lace HMPK!!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Red/Black Dragon Halfmoons all the way!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't prefer one tail or colour over another. There's just too many to choose from!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know. I love plakats, crowntails, and halfmoons, but I think I would have to go with doubletails. A beutiful doubletail is hard to beat, IMO! Personally, I love white bettas, but I'm not picky.

dream betta: #26!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ooooooh. Are those all yours, Loryen?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Vail Tails
i like blues/greens and purples.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like halfmoons and Crowntails, but LOVE Doubletails, and my favorite color is a nice solid gold, so a gold doubletail


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Gold is a hard color to come by, isn't it? Makes them as rare as real gold.  And if you ever do succeed with those fire-breathing fish, I want one, diablo. ;-)


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, thanks. Actually, gold doubletails do come up every now and then on aquabid, but I always forget to buy them. Oh well


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

@Sakura8- No, there not mine, but I really want them. I love #26, but #27 is just so stunning... thinking of getting a divided 10 gallon and possible breeding them in the future


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I am very blah in in taste. I like the normal plakats.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Loryen said:


> @Sakura8- No, there not mine, but I really want them. I love #26, but #27 is just so stunning... thinking of getting a divided 10 gallon and possible breeding them in the future


I'd love to breed bettas someday. I say go for it, Loryen!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

I know, I want to so bad... as soon as I start working again (currently on maternity leave) I'll get some show-quality bettas... as I currently only have a hunchback and a deformed back... LOL!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You've got your hands full with two handicapable bettas and a new baby!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL, yes. Have you ever bred bettas?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope. I want to someday but I'm maxed out on space. Hehe, plus I can't afford those beautiful breeder quality Aquabid bettas.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's another problem


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But we can dream, right? :-D


----------



## ChiliXCosmic (Jul 3, 2011)

Red bettas are my favorite. My favorite type is Veiltail and crowntail


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love double tails and I love dragons and red and purple bettas!!


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

I love halfmoons and double tails!! For some reason, dragons and plakats don't really appeal to me  I love white or yellow colours on a betta. However, I tend to see past the colours and try to get a sense of their personalities 

I kind of avoid crowntails; brings back sad memories. My first betta, Spongebob, was a crowntail 

But now I have you guys and this forum! So my next betta will be super well taken care of xD


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

once my lfs had a rosetail lilac butterfly with red rays <33333


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

Question...Does HMPK stand for Half Moon Plakat?? 

My favs are the giant short fin's  Those big dopey looking faces are just too cutez!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

yes thats what it stands for and my new favorite type is the PK dragon


----------

